# Gleitsicht Sportbrille mit Selbsttönung



## BELLI (16. Juli 2009)

Ich suche derzeit eine Sportbrille für Gleitsichtgläser, welche zudem sich selbst eintönt (phototrop). Inserts mag ich nicht, da meist die Wimpern anschlagen und diese auch beschlagen. Die Brille sollte fürs Biken, Hiken und Skiing taugen.

Ein Problem ist, dass mein Optiker z.B. von Rudy Project oder Oakley nicht beliefert wird, da die Abnahmemenge der Gestelle zu gering sei. Der Optiker meint aber im Prinzip wäre fast jedes vernünftige Gestell mit Gläsern von Rodenstock verglasbar. Wenn man aber nicht das Gestell von Rodenstock dazu nimmt, ist die Verglasung 200 Euro teurer!!

Ich habe derzeit nur noch Rudy Project mit *ImpactRX Photochromic *als Anbieter ausgemacht. *Wer weiss welcher Glashersteller dahinter steckt?*
R+H kann meines Wissens entweder Gleitsicht oder Phototrop, aber leider nicht beides. Bei Oakley habe ich noch gar nichts gefunden.

Wer kennt sich aus oder hat Erfahrungen damit?


----------



## Murph (16. Juli 2009)

Stand vor einem änlichen Problem.

Aber da bei mir 7 Dioptrien anstehen  geht da nix vernünftiges.
Also Kontaktlinsen rein und eine Normal Brille benutzen!
Verwende Tageslinsen die pappen so richtig fest im Auge,da kann man die auch nicht verlieren.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reigi (16. Juli 2009)

Hatte dieses Jahr das gleiche Problem. Nachdem ich in den vergangenen Jahren einige Clipsysteme probiert hatte und damit auch nicht zufrieden war (Wimpernberührung und Beschlagneigung) bin ich auf der Suche auf Julbo-Brillen gestoßen. Da ich auch kurz- und weitsichtig bin, aber trotzdem meinen Edge auf dem Vorbau ablesen wollte, habe ich mir ein kleines Fensterchen für die Nahsicht in die Brille einschleifen lassen. Von Gleitsicht hat der Optiker mir abgeraten und ich muß sagen, er hat recht. Die Brille funktioniert perfekt. Ich habe mich für gelb getönte Gläser entschieden und werde mir nächstes Jahr noch eine dunkel getönte für helle Sonnentage kaufen. Für die komplette Brille mit entspiegelten Gläsern habe ich 200 Euro bezahlt. Phototrope Gläser wären auch möglich gewesen, hätte die Brille aber um einiges verteuert (ich weiß nicht mehr genau um wieviel).


----------



## BELLI (17. Juli 2009)

Bin gerade zurück von einem anderen Optiker. Der meint, dass eine bifokale Brille oder solch ein Einschliff schieriger sei - bei stark gekrümmten Gläsern - als ein Gleitsichtglas der bekannten Hersteller. 

Im Laden hatte er eine ready2read Lesehilfe. Diese vor die optische Fernbrille gehalten ermöglicht es auch Karten oder PDA einwandfrei zu lesen. Dann gab es noch so flexible Inlets, die man innen in eine normale Brille aufhaften kann. Das war nix- offenbar wegen der Prismenwirkung mit meinen gebogenen Gläsern.

Über die von mir gesuchten impactRX photochromen Gläser hatte er noch keine Infos/Preise, da diese wohl sehr neu am Markt seien.


----------



## Wadenbeißer 7 (15. Januar 2011)

reigi schrieb:


> Hatte dieses Jahr das gleiche Problem. Nachdem ich in den vergangenen Jahren einige Clipsysteme probiert hatte und damit auch nicht zufrieden war (Wimpernberührung und Beschlagneigung) bin ich auf der Suche auf Julbo-Brillen gestoßen. Da ich auch kurz- und weitsichtig bin, aber trotzdem meinen Edge auf dem Vorbau ablesen wollte, habe ich mir ein kleines Fensterchen für die Nahsicht in die Brille einschleifen lassen. Von Gleitsicht hat der Optiker mir abgeraten und ich muß sagen, er hat recht. Die Brille funktioniert perfekt. Ich habe mich für gelb getönte Gläser entschieden und werde mir nächstes Jahr noch eine dunkel getönte für helle Sonnentage kaufen. Für die komplette Brille mit entspiegelten Gläsern habe ich 200 Euro bezahlt. Phototrope Gläser wären auch möglich gewesen, hätte die Brille aber um einiges verteuert (ich weiß nicht mehr genau um wieviel).



Hi, das klingt gut, hat der Optiker den schliff in die bestehenden Gläser eingebracht? ich habe das gleiche Problem, Fernsicht ist gut (1 Dioptren) aber ich kann auf dem Navy und dem Tacho nichts lesen....


----------



## reigi (15. Januar 2011)

Wadenbeißer 7 schrieb:


> Hi, das klingt gut, hat der Optiker den schliff in die bestehenden Gläser eingebracht? ich habe das gleiche Problem, Fernsicht ist gut (1 Dioptren) aber ich kann auf dem Navy und dem Tacho nichts lesen....


ja, hat er gemacht. Übrigens habe ich inzwischen die 2. Brille und bin damit genauso zufrieden wie mit der 1.


----------

